

The Value of the Designer Who Codes - rglover
http://www.inc.com/garry-tan/the-great-value-of-the-designer-who-codes.html

======
davetong
"Mark Zuckerberg's design team is his imperial guard. They work closer to him
than any other discipline in the company"

Interesting... as I don't rate fb's design at all...

